# tauschen: CPU 315



## Henk (15 Dezember 2004)

Angeboten zum tauschen

CPU 315 
315-1AF03-0BA0
V 1.0.0

Die CPU 315 befindet sich in einen guten (fast neue)Zustand . Es ist nur verwendet für Übungen zu Hause. 
Ich möchte es tauschen gegen einen S7-200 System und/oder ET200B-ET200C oder etwas gleiches. Auch die Systeme will ich verwenden für (Profibus) Übungen zu Hause.

Reagieren Sie bitte via private Nachrichten.
(Oder email.)


----------

